# EO combos for everyday scents?



## SimplyMadison (Jan 4, 2013)

Is there any sort of a resource that has some EO combinations for everyday scents like "cupcakes" or "sugar cookies" or "the beach?" I know I have a LOT of experiementing to do, but a jumping off point would be excellent!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting idea.  I am doing some sniff testing this weekend for our EO Swap!  I have vanilla EO by Eden's Garden (available from amazon) that I put into my lotion bars (I use unrefined cocoa butter) and so that vanilla/cocoa butter combo is pretty yummy.  I'm thinking it might go well with a little lemon EO for a cheesecakey smell?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 4, 2013)

It's hard to get those kind of fragrances from Essential Oils...even with a bend, you probably aren't going to be able to replicate synthetic scents or food scents. Vanilla Absolute is exorbitant in price, and there's no way to know if the scent will make it through the saponification process (aka "lye monster"), but you could certainly try it! NDA carries some diluted blends of the costlier Absolutes and Essential Oils. I use the Jasmine and it definitely has a strong Jasmine scent, even though it is diluted in a carrier oil. Peru Balsam, while certainly different than Vanilla, can be used for a similar base note. Vanilla, Cinnamon, Clove, Mints, and Citrus scents can be blended for "food scents". Mints, Woods, and Florals can be blended for "water-beachy scents". The possibilities are endless...
Maybe search google for "Essential Oil Blend Recipes" and see where that leads you. Smell is so personal, that even if you find a recipe labeled "Tropical Island Nights", it may remind you of "Mountains & Meadows"...know what I mean?


----------



## SimplyMadison (Jan 4, 2013)

I love those ideas, you guys. Smart with the cheesecakey type scent. These scents are mostly for my products for the younger family members, and they're biggest complaint was smelling "funny" in my research! I don't think i'll be able to go a full on food smell, but sugar cookie smells to be more attrative than sandlewood lol 

I think i'm going to play with a lemon cake fragrance with some lemon, vanilla, and honey later, depending on how my morning sickness is acting.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 4, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> It's hard to get those kind of fragrances from Essential Oils...even with a bend, you probably aren't going to be able to replicate synthetic scents or food scents. Vanilla Absolute is exorbitant in price, and there's no way to know if the scent will make it through the saponification process (aka "lye monster"), but you could certainly try it! NDA carries some diluted blends of the costlier Absolutes and Essential Oils. I use the Jasmine and it definitely has a strong Jasmine scent, even though it is diluted in a carrier oil. Peru Balsam, while certainly different than Vanilla, can be used for a similar base note. Vanilla, Cinnamon, Clove, Mints, and Citrus scents can be blended for "food scents". Mints, Woods, and Florals can be blended for "water-beachy scents". The possibilities are endless...
> Maybe search google for "Essential Oil Blend Recipes" and see where that leads you. Smell is so personal, that even if you find a recipe labeled "Tropical Island Nights", it may remind you of "Mountains & Meadows"...know what I mean?


 
My vanilla came in a set ofholiday scents, so I didn't pay for it individually.  But wow-ee.  Pricey.  Now I know why people use FO's instead.  Not me.  Yuck.  Gotta go natural


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up A&A because I was really looking at that vanilla absolute.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tonight I rebatched some unscented soap and used orange and lavender eo. Kinda smells like fruity pebbles cereal!


----------



## green soap (Jan 4, 2013)

You really can't go wrong with the simple and classic spearmint - peppermint blend.  I use equal amounts.  

Other simple combinations:

lemon - spearmint

orange - clove (lots of orange, tiny bit of clove)

peppermint - eucalyptus

tea tree - peppermint

lemon - rosemary  (use lots more lemon)

Lavender - spearmint

lemongrass - basil

The list goes on and on..... and this is just 2 EOs combos.


----------



## SimplyMadison (Jan 5, 2013)

You guys are the bomb-diggity. 

I'm trying to knock my smells out early since i'm learning a lot about CP. thanks so much.


----------



## SoapEssential (Jan 10, 2013)

Mmmmm....never tried orange and lavender but sounds lovely! I love Lavender and Lemon (use equal amounts of each) as it's fresh smelling yet softly sweet.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw a book on half.com that I'm considering getting. I don't remember the author but I believe the title was 500 aromatherapy scents for everyday use. I'll try to find the author & the exact title later today & update my post with the info.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 10, 2013)

If you are trying to please the young ones and are restricting yourself to EOs, I'd try the following:

The spearmint/peppermint blend suggested above is a good one.  Smells like a candy cane.

Anything citrusy gets snapped up by my kids and their friends.  You could blend folded lemon and orange with maybe a hint of patchouli.  They won't smell the patch but it will deepen the scent and help it stick around longer.  Lemongrass or litsea cubeba would work here too.  Lime and grapefruit are also nice but I find it a challenge to keep them from fading in CP soap.

Any licorice lovers?  Anise is nice and sweet and a little goes a long way.  I mix it with lemongrass or almond (FO).  You could use rectified bitter almond (prussic acid removed) if you want to avoid FOs.

Second on the peru balsam for vanilla-like scent but it is a sensitizer for some.

And another second on orange/spice combos.  Orange with a hint of clove and/or cinnamon is very nice.  Smells like Thanksgiving or Christmas.

Citrus/lavender blends or lavender/mint/rosemary are also nice.

Hope this helps.

For what it's worth, I used to be an EO purist.  I now use a limited number of FOs due to price and/or endangered status or because they simply don't exist in EO form.  My FO list includes sandalwood, vanilla, almond and a few florals like lilac and gardenia because my mother-in-law loves them.  If one of my kids really wants sweetpea or chocolate soap, I'll do it, especially if it will get them to bathe regularly!


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is my snickerdoodle blend:  caraway, cardamom, cinnamon, ginger and vanilla bean eo.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 10, 2013)

These are the ones that I plan to use soon, this is based on the minimal EO's I have on hand:

Rosemary-peppermint
Lemon-rose
Lime-spearmint
Rosemary-cinnamon
Rosemary-Spearmint
Lemon-peppermint


----------



## robertw98144 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have the book SoapAddict mentioned:





500 Formulas For Aromatherapy: Mixing Essential Oils for Every Use

I really like it though many of the recipes use 4 or 5 different essential oils, some of which aren't the easiest to find. With that many different EOs, these are what I would consider "complex" blends. :Kitten Love: I checked this book out from the local library before I bought it.


----------



## SoapEssential (Jan 20, 2013)

I have the 500 Formulas for Aromatherapy and like robertw98144 says, many of the combinations use 4 to 6 different EO's.  However, what I have done is sat down with all my EOs in front of me and began blending a formula that the book suggested.  Sometimes I liked the combination of just 2 or 3 and went with that instead of using all that was suggested.  It certainly gives a good starting place and combines scents that I wouldn't have thought of putting together.  It's got little content and a lot of formulations so if that's what you're looking for it may be a good book for you.  I never even thought of checking out a book like that at the library......brilliant!  I read the readers comments on Amazon.


----------

